# Hydraulic Clutch Pack



## BradS (Aug 14, 2012)

Approx. 2 months ago I had a dealer replace parts on the clutch pack for the PTO on my 2004 TC55DA. Ever since I got it back the tractor has a delay when shifting into forward or reverse, especially once it is warmed up for 1/2 hour or so. Sometimes it will come to a complete stop when climbing a hill, even though the engine is running fine. If I shut the tractor off and start it up the tractor will go. Seems to have something to do with the transmission. I have made adjustments on the clutch pedal(brake), inching pedal, and have changed the hydro. fluid and filter. These did not fix the problem. Could the work that was done on the PTO clutch pack effect the transmission clutch pack - are they related? I contacted the dealer and they informed me that the work they did on the PTO clutch pack isn't related to the transmission clutch pack. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with the dealer - the PTO system even has its own pump and should have no relationship with the transmission. 

Just one WAG. Does the transmission pump have a suction screen and a filter?? Have you checked the suction screen???

When the tractor quits going, does the lift work, and does the PTO continue to work. If you can put a gauge on the transmission pump, check the pressure. If you can leave the gauge on it, check the pump pressure when it's acting up.


----------



## BradS (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check for a screen and see if I can get a gauge on the pump. What should the operating pressure be?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

You will have to get that information from a CNH Dealership.

I contacted Tony Jacobs, an expert with these old Ford tractors. Unfortunately, your tractor is relatively new and beyond the scope of his realm of expertise. I made reference to your transmission as a "modern day SOS transmission", which prompted the following response from Tony:

"I would NOT say the PTO repair has nothing to do with the current problem because I am not sure how much of the trans. was disassembled to do the repair and that is where the problem may lie . Since you made reference to the SOS Trans. you do have to disassemble the entire trans. to get the PTO out of a SOS . So that's why I say it may in fact be part of the problem , just can't be sure since I have no service manuals for the newer machines". 

So, the question is, did they have to tear the transmission apart to get to get to the PTO clutch??


----------



## BradS (Aug 14, 2012)

Harry16,

Thanks for that information. I will have to question the dealer on this. It just seems odd that it didn't do this before it went in for repair and now it does.


----------

